# اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا



## sosana (11 أكتوبر 2007)

اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا انت مجنون ولا لأ

1لو حسيت انك تبي تضحك وتبكي في نفس الوقت


2اذا حسيت انك تحب الشخص الي قدامك ولكنك تكرهه .... 


3اذا حسيت ببرد وحر في نفس الوقت .... 


4 والشي الأكيد انه انت مجنون لانك دخلت على الموضوع لتتاكد انك 

مجنون والا لا. 

منقول


----------



## *malk (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

انا اتاكدت فعلا الحمد للة

طمنتينى يا شيخة

هههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع يا عاقلة:ranting:


----------



## sosana (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

هههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا كيكي على الرد


----------



## vamdracula2005 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

الحمد لله ... طلعت مجنون  رسمى :a82:


----------



## Ramzi (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

انا كدة تاكدت و الحمدلله .
مجنون 100%


----------



## sosana (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا دراكولا و يا رمزي على الردود


----------



## fullaty (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ليه الاحرج ده بس يا سوسنه:ranting:

الحمد لله طلعت رسمى وبالشهادات كمان هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا عسله ​


----------



## sosana (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا فيبي على الرد العسل ده


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

*ميرسى يا سوسنة على الموضوع اللذيذ دة

الحمد للة انا اتأكدت انى مجنونة رسمى​*


----------



## sosana (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا ينبوع


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

متشكرين يا سوسنة على استضافتك لينا فى الصفحة بتاعتك 


صفحة المجانين:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## dr.sheko (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

هههههههههههه
الاهم من كده 
اني بطمن ايه اخبار العاقلين:t32:


----------



## الوحيدة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

هههههههههههه  حسبت روحي  مجنونه بصراحه انا حسيت بهده الامور زي لمانحب ونكره الشخص اللي قدامي بس لما نتضايق منه او  يجرحني ...لكن نحبه

شكرااااا  ع الموضوع الحلوووو


----------



## red_pansy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

*أشكرك يارب طلعت مجنونه :smil12:*
*طب يلا ياسوسنه ابقى احجزينا كلنا ثرايا صفره ياشيخه :t32:*
* اهو نسلى بعض :t32:*​


----------



## sosana (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا ( يوحنا ، m.e.e ، الوحيدة ، مرمر ) على الردود الجميلة دي


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

هطلع الوحيده العاقله ومش هرد 

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

لو حسيت انك تبي تضحك وتبكي في نفس الوقت
انا هي صارت معي
انا ساكنة ب بيت بيسمه ب سويدي رود هوس متل الفيلا بس طابقين كل عائلة تسكن طابق المهم نحن نسكن بالطابق الاول و الطابق الثاني منتقل تاس جداد و كان يزبطو البيت مرة نت انا بالمطبخ و ماسعت الا صوت جاي ما بعرف من وين انا خفت كتير و صرت سرخ من الخوف اجا جوزي ار يضحك لانو بيعرفني خويفةوقال لصوت جاي من عند الجيران لانو مشغل المثقب وتنا ما عاد اعرف شو وي اضحك غلى حالي ا ابكي لانو خفت leasantrleasantr


----------



## bnt elra3y (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااه ده انا كده اتاخرت اوى على حجز المعمورة 
اخص عليكى ياسوسنة مش كنتى قولتيلى من بدرى بدل مانا سايبة الحالة تتدهور كده دى باظت خلاص 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بصمت بالعشرة انى عاقلة طبعا اوعى تفتكرى غير كده *_​


----------



## sosana (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي اوووي يا كاندي و يا ماريا و يا بنت الراعي على الردود العسل دي


----------



## lousa188114 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

*شكرا سوسنة علي الموضوع بس انا كنت عارفة من الاول اني مجنونة يعني انت مضحكتيش علي باردوا هههههههههههه:yaka:​*


----------



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ياااااااااااااااه
كل دول مجااااااانين

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bebogm2010 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ايه الاعترفات الجامدة دية ههههههههههه

شكرا لموضوعك بجد حلو

بس انا كنت داخل عشان اعرف بس 

يا ترى كده اتكون :yahoo: مجنو


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

:big32:على العموم الف شكر   :36_11_13: بس الحمدلله الأعضاء الذين دخلوا على الموضوع ليس بقليل  :ab2:  يعنى مش لوحدى  :mus35:


----------



## اني بل (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

:spor22: آآآآآه يا sosana  بس لو كنت قدامي...:t33:.​


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي اوووي يا lousa يا عسل


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا تويتي على الرد


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا bebogm على الرد


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي اوووي يا توتا على الرد العسل ده


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا joyful song على الرد


----------



## shamiran (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

الحمد لله ... طلعت مجنون رسمى


----------



## caro/كارو (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

هيه هيه هيه هيه انا مجنونة انا مجنونة 
لا بجد مقلب جامد


----------



## sosana (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا shamiran على الرد


----------



## sosana (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا كارو على الرد


----------



## mina1 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

*شكرا انك عرفتينا ان احنا مجنونين
وان شاء الله جننا هيطلع عليكى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## noraa (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

على فكرة  دى تانى مرة تتعمل فيا فى المنتدى دة وكدة عيببب مش كل ما ندخل  نسبت اننا مجانين


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

 ههههههههههه ايش هاد ؟ جذبتينا هون بل قوة ههههههه و طلعتينا مجانين كمان هههههه الله يسامحك يا سوزانا :t33:


----------



## بنت النعمة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله تأكدة من نفسي انو انا عاقلة​*


----------



## sosana (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

ميرسي يا جماعة على الردود العسل دي


----------



## maramero (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

هههههههههههههههه 
حقا صدق المثل الي قال خدوا الحكمة من افواه المجانين
و مشكورة انك عرفتينا  ان احنا مجانين ابقي دوري علي الحكمة بقي
هههههههههههه


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههه
ميرسي يا maramero على ردك يا جميل وعلى المثل الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jamil (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

موضوع جميل لان كل من يدخل له يعتبر مجنون بالفكاهه شكرلكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا jamil على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## loay alkldine (9 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههه اي ولله تمام يـــــا sosana مشكو عل موضوع الحو  وخاصتن نقطه الرابعه*​


----------



## badslave (9 أغسطس 2008)

thanks god i am half crazy but i want to know u crazy or not


----------



## mina_007 (9 أغسطس 2008)

> 1لو حسيت انك تبي تضحك وتبكي في نفس الوقت


*من غير محد يضحك علي انا سعات بحس بكده*
*يشرررري سارة*
*اخيرا اتاكد بعد حيرة سنين*
*اني مجنون*
*احمدك يا رب*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي اوي يا جماعة على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## viviane tarek (9 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
اية الجمال دة 
شكرا" على انك عرفتينى الحقيقة
الحمد للله طلعنا مجنين هههههههه30:
خليهة فى سرك بقى ههههههههههه
شكرا""


----------



## sosana (10 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا فيفيان على ردك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jamil (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

الله يبارك فيك ويخليك ويحفظك يا ست سوزان


----------



## sosana (10 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا جميل عبلى ردك لجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا انت مجنون ولا لأ
> 
> 1لو حسيت انك تبي تضحك وتبكي في نفس الوقت
> 
> ...



ما دام تاكدت اني مجنون
ها اختار اكون مجنون ليلة
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gonees (11 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اتاكد فعلاااااا اني مجنونة


----------



## sosana (11 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا كليم على مرورك و ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اربع اشياء تخليك تعرف اذا كنت مجنون ولا لا*

*طيب ايه احلق اطلع علشان محدش يعرف ولا ايه *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*عادى بقى مجنونه مجنونه*​


----------



## sosana (13 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا ايمي على ردك العسل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

